# nicht löschbare Pop-Up Site



## ReinerXLS (18. November 2003)

Hallo,
seit einigen Tagen nervt mich eine Erotikwebsite, die plötzlich wenn ich online bin
selbstständig aufgerufen wird. Ich kann die Seite dann problemlos wegklicken aber irgendwann wird die Seite wieder aufgerufen. Wer kann mir helfen?
Welches Programm (Wurm) ruft so eine Website auf? - und vor allem wie kann man sich schützen? Ach so selbst Norten Internet Security nebst NAV haben nicht geholfen. Danke.


----------



## noname001 (18. November 2003)

Lass mal Ad-aware über deinen PC laufen.
Hier


----------



## ReinerXLS (18. November 2003)

*adware*

Vielen Dank - super Tipp. Seit einer Stunde keine Probleme mehr. Bis dann.


----------

